# Thank you Outpower Hosting



## Terahertz (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi friends,

Recently, I have purchased the Basic Plan of Outpower Hosting which costs Rs 299 (Sep 9 2010 to be exact) .

I had a peculiar issue to be resolved. I basically have little knowledge of hosting and I really hoped the guys at outpower would solve my issue. I told them my issue and they gave me a set of steps to follow.
A noob i am and i could not follow them. I tried googling for the issue for around half an hour. To my surprise, one of the guys at outpower sent me an email within a few minutes, wanting to know the status and offered help if needed. WOW, I never expected this. I replied to him and he was online on Gmail. He was with me for more than an hour and helped me resolve the issue.

I was short on time and i wanted a resolution as soon as possible. Thank you Mr Faisal, you saved my day. 
It has been less than a month and there were no issues with their servers. 

I use asp.net for developing websites, and i really hope these guys provide windows hosting as well. 

Just recently (Sep 28, 2010) i purchased a windows reseller package from EWebGuru. I have not yet started using it and its too early to say anything about EWebGuru but will post my experiences about ewebguru here after a month. 

Thanks once again Outpower Hosting and Mr Faisal.

Thanks & Regards,
Satish Kumar


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for the review satish!


----------



## neelg22 (Nov 21, 2010)

My experience with out power hosting is good. That guy is helpful and willing to help.


----------

